# Asa ft benning....going???



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Yep leave Thursday nite when the wife gets home from work..its only 1.5 hour drive.shoot the team shoot Friday and tee off on the e range Saturday morning.and we staying in Columbus at the Hampton inn. See yuns there


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep! I'll be there Thursday night.


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

My wife and I will be there. Leaving Friday morning should get there around lunch. Will be our first time. I am shooting Known 45 and she is shooting known 40.


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

ar1220 we are at the Hampton Inn also.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Yep. I'll be there.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Cool maybe we run into each other at some point


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep, Il'll be there as well!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be making the trip with about 4 others. Stay at the Hampton in Phenix City.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Yep, leaving after work Friday from Southern IL. Will arrive around midnight or so. Days Inn Phenix City.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I will be there! Wife, kids, and I leave Wednesday after work and meet a friend and his family and pulling out campers to Uchee Creek Campgrounds! We will get there thursday around mid day! I'm shooting K45, my son is shooting Youth Boys, buddy is shooting Bow Novice and his daughter is shooting Womens Hunter, and we are all shooting the team shoot!


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll be there! Shooting my second Open B tournament.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Be there Friday. Staying Days Inn. Shooting Super Sr. Wife Womens Hunter, son Open A.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thinking about going the Sunday before so I can see some targets before the shoot.


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

Cant wait!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yelp me and the wife are leaving at noon on Thursday


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Count me in.... Open A


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

Yup I'm going and a few buddies are coming too..


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Signed up Yesterday SR. Open


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Count me in !


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Yep...Super Sr for me and my travel partner...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes going the Saturday prior - heading to the beach in Florabama for St Pats day and hang out and enjoy myself.

then Thursday heading back up to the shoot.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I _think_ I'll be there. But I also know getting home from Indoor Nationals in the early a.m. Monday and rolling out Thursday evening may be somewhat "complicated"!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Thinking about going the Sunday before so I can see some targets before the shoot.


???? By now you (and Buzz) ought to be seeing targets in yer sleep. :wink:

Plan on being there with a couple other geezers...if I can ever get my truck out of the snow.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Will be seeing over 400 by the time we are done Chuck.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chuck would actually like to see my arrows in a target before Saturday morning.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep I'm there.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Making the long trek!


----------



## CaptHowdy5150 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll be making the long 1.5 hour trip over.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

We have 7 in our group going. we have senior open, open A, open B, open C, and woman's open covered. I think it is about a 7 hour drive for us. Half going up Wednesday and half Thursday and I think everyone is shooting the team shoot also.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

What a hard life....


CaptHowdy5150 said:


> I'll be making the long 1.5 hour trip over.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

ASA Alabama shooters association. LOL


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep,the Missouri ShagginWaggon will be there,light 1 shooter,Padgett has to bail on this one; but we will be there pounding foam and telling jokes.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

In for this one too. Senior Known 45.


----------



## Itsderekcarter (Dec 22, 2014)

we are going, looking like its going to be storming. sigh.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Itsderekcarter said:


> we are going, looking like its going to be storming. sigh.



didn't need to see that! its aways out so lets be optimistic.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats only one day. .....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

We'll have 3 winners to be in our truck heading to Ala....... K45, Young Adult and Open C have been *CLAIMED!* You guys will be scrapping for the rest...............


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

Kstigall As long as nobody has claimed last place for k45 then my place is still available ! See y'all there


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> We'll have 3 winners to be in our truck heading to Ala....... K45, Young Adult and Open C have been *CLAIMED!* You guys will be scrapping for the rest...............


Sounds like yer gonna need a bigger truck...or maybe a convertible cause once a guy scores a BIG win, the upper-most part of his body tends to really....enlarge? Maybe?

:77:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> We'll have 3 winners to be in our truck heading to Ala....... K45, Young Adult and Open C have been *CLAIMED!* You guys will be scrapping for the rest...............


What you are changing classes alreadt


----------



## CaptHowdy5150 (Jun 26, 2013)

BrownDog2 said:


> What a hard life....


Isn't it a shame. :wink:


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't know I was getting a free ride to the shoot. That's only way he is riding with the open c winner.


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

leaving NC at 0430 thursday morning. Hope to shoot better than Fla. I really sucked!!:angry::noidea:
Tommy


----------



## skiingcappy (May 17, 2013)

Will be leaving Thursday 10:00 am to be there for 2:00pm. Staying at Hampton and we're doing team shoot, Senior Open,and Women's Bowhunter.
Both of us with one goal:Shoot better than Last one.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Hopefully this will not be during shooting. ....http://m.accuweather.com/en/us/fort-benning-ga/31905/extended-weather-forecast/2646013


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

MS Skeeter said:


> Kstigall As long as nobody has claimed last place for k45 then my place is still available ! See y'all there


We will be battling for that spot then.


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

Vito9999 it's on !


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

D.Short said:


> Yep,the Missouri ShagginWaggon will be there,light 1 shooter,Padgett has to bail on this one; but we will be there pounding foam and telling jokes.


3 of us coming from Central Missouri.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome  




MS Skeeter said:


> Vito9999 it's on !


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

vito9999 said:


> Awesome


I want in on this k45 nonsense


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Will be there Friday afternoon --- staying at The Roadway


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like RAIN all weekend.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

http://m.accuweather.com/en/us/fort-benning-ga/31905/daily-weather-forecast/2646013?day=5 not to make an argument. ...but this is normal rain chances here in the south....


----------



## hornetfan63 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have been watching the weather for a week. It been every where for 10% to 80% chance of rain. I'll flip a coin Thursday to see if I'm goin


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Showing rain now all weekend


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

elkhunter said:


> Will be there Friday afternoon --- staying at The Roadway


We had to split our group between 2 hotels. I'm at the Roadway also I think. Going Thursday.


----------



## JustJerry (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep I'll be there with my 2 ASA roadie amigos!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> What you are changing classes alreadt


I'm going to try to slip into "Young Adult"! But I'm not counting myself as one of the winners.


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Live in Auburn, AL. Just right down the road will be going.


----------



## hornetfan63 (Apr 15, 2013)

We will be leaving north FL around 8am.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Already there.....practice 3d range and sims range have been moved


----------



## CaptHowdy5150 (Jun 26, 2013)

elkhunter said:


> Will be there Friday afternoon --- staying at The Roadway





BrownDog2 said:


> We had to split our group between 2 hotels. I'm at the Roadway also I think. Going Thursday.


Looks like I won't be the only one staying there this weekend. See y'all at #ASAAL


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Went to the shoot yesterday 3/21, had a great time. Watched the pro's shoot. All the guys are top notch and very accessible. My son love's Levi Morgan. Levi took time out to take some pictures and talk with him. Made my kids day, grinned from ear to ear rest of the day. Cannot say enough about how down to earth all of those guys are. Great time had by all.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just got home to North Florida. That was a nice event though the women had to wait for a bit to get started as Open C took 4 hours on Saturday morning (there were a lot of us). 1200 siren going off got a few people running for cover  that was kinda funny. The tension in the woods at 8am was thick, no one was talking at all. I just had to say something about that. seemed to help all. Great day Great event.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> We'll have 3 winners to be in our truck heading to Ala....... K45, Young Adult and Open C have been *CLAIMED!* You guys will be scrapping for the rest...............


*OOPS!!* I must apologize for over estimating our harvest we fell well short of our goals. We only had two plaques in the truck for the ride back. Scott Nunnally aka "Heavy Hitter" got on the podium with a 3rd place finish in Open C a mere two points from the top! I stumbled and staggered my way to a 3rd place finish in Senior Mens Known. Lance Dorin aka "Magnum PI" traveling in our crews service van sniffed around the podium but didn't quite make it. Lance finished 7th in the hugely competitive Open B class (138 archers) only 8 points off the top deck!!! 
...... :cheers:



Overall, a pretty good weekend. But of course here in VA we expect better than "pretty good"!! So my apologies to our fellow Virginia gentleman and ladies for coming up a bit short. We will strive to do better.......


----------

